# [RB] Roads in Botswana



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

The Republic of Botswana (Tswana: Lefatshe la Botswana) is a landlocked country in Southern Africa. The citizens are referred to as "Batswana" (singular: Motswana). Formerly the British protectorate of Bechuanaland, Botswana adopted its new name after becoming independent within the Commonwealth on 30 September 1966. It has held free and fair democratic elections since independence.

Geographically the country is flat and up to 70% of Botswana is covered by the Kalahari Desert. It is bordered by South Africa to the south and southeast, Namibia to the west and north, and Zimbabwe to the northeast. It meets Zambia at a single point.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Botswana is actually one of the more developed countries in Africa, the GDP per capita is $14,700


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

While their Gini is 63 and their Human Developmen Index is a paltry 0.654...


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

A friend of my mother recently went to Botswana to train some engineers... he said the capital (Gaborone) is very modern, so that you wouldn't say it's in Africa.

Also, engineers are very well paid (for Africa): some 1000 Euros / month.

I notice the roads are marked with the same color scheme as in South Africa (yellow on the edge, white in the middle).


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fern said:


> While their Gini is 63 and their Human Developmen Index is a paltry 0.654...


Botswana is just like neighboring South Africa. relatively rich and developed (in fact richer than SA), the most unequal society in the world, and heavily marred by the HIV/AIDS epidemic.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Those roads could be in the Australian outback. Same landscape and often same poor road quality.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

...some more pics?


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

From the african subforum:
































































/CLICK http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1228/gabo4mh0.jpg

/CLICK http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7522/gabo6rw1.jpg




























/CLICK http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/9596/gabo14ml6.jpg


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

From flickr and panoramio:




































































































Bonuspic: LOL


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice roads for a country in Africa


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

bump.

Is there any new roads being built in Botswana? Why is it so hard to find pictures from this country? It's driving me insane!

(Also, Chris, I think you forgot to add this thread to the quick link-thread.)


----------



## RoadCat (Sep 23, 2009)

Are they still using blue/red warning signs? (the former S.A standard, used until recently in Namibia, S.A and Botswana)


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Google street view is available in Botswana.


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/our-street-view-teams-take-the-safety-of-people-and-donkeys-very-seriously-google-denies-killing-donkey-in-botswana-while-photographing-for-google-maps-8452644.html


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

That is how I discovered this.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Botswana by Gedsman, on Flickr


Botswana by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Kazungula Bridge across the Zambezi River to Zambia has opened to traffic yesterday (10 May).

Specs:

extradosed bridge
923 meter total length
129 meter longest span
$ 259 million
financed by African Development Bank & Japan
construction 2014-2021


----------



## MacOlej (Feb 9, 2019)

I've just realized that the whole Zambia-Botswana border is just a 155 m long stretch of Zambezi river. 

Despite this fact both countries must be pretty serious about their cooperation and relations because they included a rail track in the middle of the bridge (which looks nice by the way, I like the symmetry) even though the nearest existing tracks are 45 km away on Zambian side and 317 km away on Botswanian side!


----------



## mariusvonbucovina (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking at the pictures from 2008, I can say not much changed in all those years 😄 
Only the car fleet looks newer nowadays.

Driving south (on A1 towards Lobatse), in Febr 2021:










Same A1, between Lobatse and Ramatlabama:























Same area, a side-road, leading to a game lodge:


----------

